# Centennial Lake fishing report



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Fished Centennial wensday and thursday, wensday was really slow, only got 3 bites, 2 sunfish and 1 bass which came off but looked decent. Thursday I got 4 bites but also spent more time there, they were all bass but all of them became unhooked before I could bring them up. First bite was on a grub, second on a stickworm, and the last two on a carolina rig with a berkley chigger craw, everyone I talked to either got skunked or got a couple but I enjoyed my time.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the report.

What time of day were you fishing?


----------



## sidthesquidtkle (Feb 25, 2010)

is this the same centenial in columbia,md?


----------



## WackyCatch (May 13, 2009)

What part of the lake were you fishing? have you tried live bait?


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I fished from 7 am to 12:30 pm on wensday and 7 am to 4 pm on thursday (BlueHyw). Yes, its the same one (sidthesquidtkle). I was fishing the riprap at the wide end of the lake, haven't tried live bait (ChosenGSR). Have any of you fished for catfish at that lake? If so whats the best spot? I soaked chicken liver and dip bait the whole time I was bass fishing and not a single hit on that rod.


----------



## jkhuntington2 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Centennial Lake*

Fished Centennial Lake Saturday, July 3rd. Started at 6:45 and finished by 10:00am. Caught 4, approx. 1 an hour. 1- two pounder on a jig. 2 12" and 1 just over a pound using a texas rig senko. Water temp 79-81 f*. Found fish holding close to cover in 3-6 ft. deep with high pressure- not a cloud in the sky. All fish caught in different locations. Found it to be a good day considering western section of lake choked up with weeds/grass.


----------



## Lee.MD (Apr 10, 2010)

how did you get in there at 6:45? the park doesn't open until 7am, I had to wait at the gate few times for it to open.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Were you fishing from a boat and where were you fishing?


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I hit the lake today and was able to snag this lil 1lbs on a frog .....I was surprise on how clear the lake


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

The lake is never clear when I go, what part of the lake did you catch it at?


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> The lake is never clear when I go, what part of the lake did you catch it at?


I was at the top end ...on the left side of the boat house...the visibility is atleast 1-2 ft


----------



## jkhuntington2 (Jul 8, 2010)

first in line waiting at the entrance gate. Exit gate was already open. Park supposed to open at 6am. Guy in a Dakota P/U unlocked gate- last I looked at my watch going in was around 6:35.


----------



## jkhuntington2 (Jul 8, 2010)

fished from a boat. I hit the secondary point first across from the ramp. Started at the cove and worked my way to the left side primary point. Turned back and fished the cove at the first island just left of the boat ramp. Fished down by the rip-rap- mainly at the left corner and worked up towards the spill-way. Tried a bit at the dead fall and back to the ramp.


----------



## WackyCatch (May 13, 2009)

I need to learn how to use lures, I only really fish using worms and a bobber :/


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

ChosenGSR, if you replace that worm with a live minnow you'll be way better off. I also strongly reccomend that you learn how to fish lures.


----------



## Lee.MD (Apr 10, 2010)

are you able to catchc cappie this time of the year? I had some luck earlier this year fishing the rock side


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I've caught them from shore too throughout the summer but I think the best fishing for them is from boat. I've read in magazines that they're suspended in open water in the thermocline chasing minnows in the summer.


----------

